# Как правильно сказать



## JULLIA

Как правильно сказать: "Книга была интересная " (в настоящем времени "Книга интересная" или "Книга интересна")"Книга была интересной"
Или вот другой пример:"Она кажется озабоченная" или "Она кажется озабоченной"?
Как влияет окончание на членство в предложении? Или в любом случае-это составное именное сказуемое?


----------



## Hoax

В конкретном примере с "озабоченной" меняется смысл =) 

Она, кажется, озабоченная - она, кажется, о сексе слишком много думает.
Она кажется озабоченной - ее что-то беспокоит.

В большинстве случаев можно использовать и тот и другой вариант, они будут различаться с точки зрения грамматики.
Книга была интересная - прилагательное является определением.
Книга была интересной - прилагательное является частью сложного именного сказуемого.


----------



## JULLIA

Hoax said:


> В конкретном примере с "озабоченной" меняется смысл =)
> 
> Она, кажется, озабоченная - она, кажется, о сексе слишком много думает.
> Она кажется озабоченной - ее что-то беспокоит.
> 
> В большинстве случаев можно использовать и тот и другой вариант, они будут различаться с точки зрения грамматики.
> Книга была интересная - прилагательное является определением.
> Книга была интересной - прилагательное является частью сложного именного сказуемого.


Но Она озабочена. или Она озабоченная. "Озабоченная" или "озабочена"-это простое именное сказуемое. (нет глагола-связки) "Кажется"-вводное слово.


----------



## JULLIA

И как быть с окончанием?"книга была интересная (ой)" (тут нет вводных слов) Смысл один и тот, а что правильно? "Интересная (ой)" в любом случае - именная часть глагольного сказуемого?


----------



## Hoax

JULLIA said:


> Но Она озабочена. или Она озабоченная. "Озабоченная" или "озабочена"-это простое именное сказуемое. (нет глагола-связки) "Кажется"-вводное слово.



А я про "озабоченную" ничего и не говорю. Речь про книгу, которая "была".

Если про "озабоченную", то:
Она кажется озабоченной - как раз сложное именное сказуемое, где "кажется" - вполне себе глагол. Как бы в мое время указали при разборе предложения в школе: Она (что делает?) кажется, кажется (какой?) озабоченной. Назвали бы это сказуемым + обстоятельством. Или: Она (что делает?) кажется озабоченной - сложное сказуемое. А вот во фразе "Она, кажется, озабоченная/озабочена" - "кажется" - вводное слово, а дальше определение.


----------



## Hoax

JULLIA said:


> И как быть с окончанием?"книга была интересная (ой)" (тут нет вводных слов) Смысл один и тот, а что правильно? "Интересная (ой)" в любом случае - именная часть глагольного сказуемого?



Смысл один, а грамматический подход разный.
Книга - интересная - можно опустить глагол, ничего не изменится.
Книга - интересной - так сказать нельзя, получается несогласование.
Т.е. в первом варианте слово относится к существительному, а во втором - к глаголу, от этого и зависит выбор окончания, а смысл остается тот же.


----------



## JULLIA

Hoax said:


> Она (что делает?) кажется, кажется (какой?) озабоченной. Назвали бы это сказуемым + обстоятельством. Или: Она (что делает?) кажется озабоченной - сложное сказуемое. А вот во фразе "Она, кажется, озабоченная/озабочена" - "кажется" - вводное слово, а дальше определение.


Одно могу сказать, что "озабоченной" не может быть обстоятельством никак. Прилагательные не бывают обстоятельствами.
Я с вами согласна, что тут -составное именное сказуемое.(кажется озабоченной). Также с вами согласна насчет вводного слова "кажется". Но не согласна, что после него идет определение. Определение чего? Определение местоимения?


----------



## Hoax

Есть глагол "озаботиться": она озаботилась работой, она озабочена работой, она озабоченная работой (хотя последнее звучит коряво, но можно использовать например в предложение "эта озабоченная работой особа ничего дома не делает").
А что это еще. Если не определение? Выбор-то не велик =) Кроме того, кто сказал, что определения бывают только согласованные? Когда это успели отменить несогласованные определения?


----------



## Hoax

Вы не путайте части речи и члены предложения - это разные понятия. Определением может быть не только прилагательное, но и другие части речи.


----------



## JULLIA

Но если это согласованное  определение, тогда оно может стоять рядом с определяемым словом. Получаем: "Интересная книга была" Незаконченное предложение. Это не то, что было изначально."Была интересная." и  "была интересной"-это именные сказуемые. В английском это выражается однозначно."The book was interesting", где "interesting" is complement of  the subject "book". А как быть с русским?


----------



## JULLIA

Hoax said:


> Вы не путайте части речи и члены предложения - это разные понятия. Определением может быть не только прилагательное, но и другие части речи.


Я не путаю, я это знаю.


----------



## JULLIA

Hoax said:


> Есть глагол "озаботиться": она озаботилась работой, она озабочена работой, она озабоченная работой (хотя последнее звучит коряво, но можно использовать например в предложение "эта озабоченная работой особа ничего дома не делает").
> А что это еще. Если не определение? Выбор-то не велик =) Кроме того, кто сказал, что определения бывают только согласованные? Когда это успели отменить несогласованные определения?


Так и знала, что вы вспомните о несогласованных определениях. Да они есть, и их немало. Но прилагательные всегда согласованные с существительными, если они в предложении являются определениями. (речь идет о прилагательном)


----------



## Hoax

Я не понимаю вопроса, и вообще в чем сложность =)
Что в итоге на русском-то сказать надо? 
Книга была интересной? Книга была интересная?
Оба варианта верны, в чем сложность?
Значение одно. Грамматика немного разная. Выбор варианта для использования при переводе обуславливается контекстом и потребностями текста, но оба варианта взаимозаменяемы. С точки зрения частоты использования сказать не могу, исследований не веду, но предположу, что первый вариант более употребительный, по крайней мере в среде моего общения.


----------



## Hoax

JULLIA said:


> Так и знала, что вы вспомните о несогласованных определениях. Да они есть, и их немало. Но прилагательные всегда согласованные с существительными, если они в предложении являются определениями. (речь идет о прилагательном)



в плане знали? когда писали про то, что определения не могут быть несогласованными, а потом правили сообщение? =) возможно. вы говорите о прилагательном, а я о причастии, в чем сложность? по вашему слово "озабоченный" -это прилагательное от слова "забота"? ваше право, я с таким мнением не соглашусь.


----------



## JULLIA

Hoax said:


> "эта озабоченная работой особа ничего дома не делает").


Да, в этом предложении "озабоченная"-определение. Относится к существительному(не к местоимению). Согласовано с ним. Предложение полное. Нет вопросов.


----------



## JULLIA

Hoax said:


> в плане знали? когда писали про то, что определения не могут быть несогласованными, а потом правили сообщение? =)


 В тот самом плане, что знала. А что это вас так удивило? Некоторые это знают, знаете ли..Я о прилагательных писала, они согласованы с существительными.  Зачем мне о других частях речи говорить, когда рассматриваю прилагательное.


----------



## JULLIA

Hoax said:


> Я не понимаю вопроса, и вообще в чем сложность =)
> Что в итоге на русском-то сказать надо?
> Книга была интересной? Книга была интересная?


Вопрос в том, что в английском варианте это "Книга была интересная".
А в нашем-это два варианта? Оба звучат правильно. Странно, почему оба - именные сказуемые?


----------

